# dos puntos: ¿Mayúscula o minúscula?



## natasha2000

Después de dos puntos, ¿va mayúcula o minúscula? Por ejemplo:

*Planos cráneo-mandibulares*

-_Plano base craneal Basion-Nasion (Plano Ba-Na):_ *L*ínea que pasa por los puntos Basion y Nasion.
-_Plano mandibular (Plano Go-Me): _*L*ínea que pasa por los puntos Mentoniano y Gonion inferior.


Esa L, ¿cómo la escribo? En mayúscula o en minúscula?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

En este caso va la mayúscula porque se inicia una definición. También se pone mayúscula tras el saludo, como he empezado yo esta respuesta. Si tras los dos puntos va una serie de elementos o una explicación, no se pone mayúscula.

Salud.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí lo que dice el DPD al respecto: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=dos%20puntos


----------



## Diddy

Hola forum!!!!

Necesito saber sobre la correcta escritura (en el idioma español) después de los  )- dos puntos. Si la primera palabra que sigue va con mayúscula, con minúscula o si hay reglas a aplicarse, dependiendo de los diferentes casos...

Me podrían ayudar al respecto? Ya sea enviándome links que traten sobre el tema, o dándome sus opiniones?

Mil gracias por adelantado,


----------



## mhp

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=dos puntos


----------



## Diddy

mhp said:


> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=dos puntos


 
Gracias mhp!!!! ha sido de gran utilidad...


----------



## lulilanzi

Hola, quiero consultarles esta vez sobre el uso de mayúsculas después de los dos puntos ( : )
Yo normalmente no pondría mayúsculas, pero como se trata de una declaración, una cita me parece que la mayúscula refuerza el principio de la frase original.
Ej.
 
_*Como si fuera un latiguillo a memorizar, X aún sostiene el precepto que marcó su camino profesional y docente: “Para estudiar y saber medicina no hay otro camino que del libro al enfermo y del enfermo al libro”. *_
_*Y agrega: “Veo que la enseñanza médica actual tiene grandes deficiencias".*_
¿Es incorrecto poner la mayúscula al comienzo de la cita, aún cuando no hay un corte en la oración en la que esa cita está incluida?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## cacarulo

Todas las dudas sobre los dos puntos, en el DPD.
Pero, además, en las citas como las mencionadas va mayúscula después de los dos puntos y las comillas.


----------



## Rayines

lulilanzi said:


> Hola, quiero consultarles esta vez sobre el uso de mayúsculas después de los dos puntos ( : )
> Yo normalmente no pondría mayúsculas, pero como se trata de una declaración, una cita me parece que la mayúscula refuerza el principio de la frase original.
> Ej.
> 
> _*Como si fuera un latiguillo a memorizar, X aún sostiene el precepto que marcó su camino profesional y docente: “Para estudiar y saber medicina no hay otro camino que del libro al enfermo y del enfermo al libro”. *_
> _*Y agrega: “Veo que la enseñanza médica actual tiene grandes deficiencias".*_
> ¿Es incorrecto poner la mayúscula al comienzo de la cita, aún cuando no hay un corte en la oración en la que esa cita está incluida?
> Gracias de antemano


Hola Luli: si la cita no comienza ahí, sino que es la continuación de una oración, la pondría así:
_*Como si fuera un latiguillo a memorizar, X aún sostiene el precepto que marcó su camino profesional y docente: "...para estudiar y saber medicina no hay otro camino que del libro al enfermo y del enfermo al libro”. *_
*Y agrega: “...veo que la enseñanza médica actual tiene grandes deficiencias". *
Porque la comilla ya es como equivalente a una mayúscula en este caso.


----------



## cacarulo

Un detalle sobre lo que agrega Rayines (aunque sea con demora): si empezás con minúsculas después de las comillas, debés dejar un espacio entre la palabra y las comillas.
ASí lo prescribe el DPD en la entrada "puntos suspensivos".
Y, la verdad, gráficamente queda feo.


----------



## Dariocs

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes,
Me gustaría saber si el siguiente título que va en la parte inferior de las hojas de su capítulo correspondiente, puede llevar dos pares de dos puntos en un título, no sé, me parece un error de estilo. El título es este:

"PRIMERA PARTE: DEPRESIÓN: SUS SÍNTOMAS Y EL PODER PARA SUPERARLOS".

Es correcto que se lleve dos juegos de dos puntos o solo debe haber un par, y, en ese caso, cómo arreglarían la frase. Me gustaría leer sus opininiones y consejos, amigos. Gracias.

Dario​


----------



## Mangato

Creo que nunca vi este formato.

Mi opinión sería 
PRIMERA PARTE:  DEPRESION; SUS SÍNTOMAS... ETC.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Correcto es; elegante... no sé.

Donde sí sería conveniente colocar los dos puntos es tras el saludo que inicia tu entrada: la coma es más propia de la puntuación inglesa.

Salud


----------



## Betildus

Me entra la duda con el punto y coma, lo sugiero de la siguiente forma:
- PRIMERA PARTE: DEPRESIÓN, SUS SÍNTOMAS Y EL PODER PARA SUPERARLOS.
- PRIMERA PARTE: DEPRESIÓN; SUS SÍNTOMAS, "ROL DE LA FAMILIA" (o cualquier otra cosa que se nombre) Y EL PODER PARA SUPERARLOS.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Yo creo en esta solución:

PRIMERA PARTE - DEPRESIÓN: SUS SÍNTOMAS...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Si es para el título, yo usaría:

PRIMERA PARTE
DEPRESIÓN: SUS SÍNTOMAS...​


----------



## Kerena

De acuerdo con Toño. Es la mejor opción.


----------



## Mangato

Mi primer impulso fue utilizar la fórmula que indica Toño, pero observé que advierte que este título es para colocar en el pie de página, y ahí por falta de espacio se acostumbra a resumir en una misma línea.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Nasasu

Hola a todos:

¿Alguien podría sacarme de dudas? En el siguiente ejemplo, ¿es correcto optar por mayúsculas después de los dos puntos )? Y ¿es correcto también el hecho de no haber incluido el guión largo de cierre?

"No siempre me ha gustado entrenar, de hecho, ¡estoy más en forma ahora que cuando tenía veinticinco años! Antes ponía cualquier excusa para no hacer ejercicio y no comer bien. La que más me repetía a mí misma era: “¡Estoy muy ocupada!”. Y lo cierto es que siempre me convencía:“¡Ahora no hay tiempo para hacer ejercicio, tienes mucho trabajo!” —me decía una y otra vez."

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rayines

Nasasu said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Alguien podría sacarme de dudas? En el siguiente ejemplo, ¿es correcto optar por mayúsculas después de los dos puntos )? Y ¿es correcto también el hecho de no haber incluido el guión largo de cierre?
> 
> "No siempre me ha gustado entrenar, de hecho, ¡estoy más en forma ahora que cuando tenía veinticinco años! Antes ponía cualquier excusa para no hacer ejercicio y no comer bien. La que más me repetía a mí misma era: “¡Estoy muy ocupada!”. Y lo cierto es que siempre me convencía:“¡Ahora no hay tiempo para hacer ejercicio, tienes mucho trabajo!” —me decía una y otra vez."
> 
> Muchas gracias


Hola Nasasu: Sí, porque responde a este apartado del DPD ya citado:

*1.3.* Preceden a la reproducción de citas o palabras textuales, que deben escribirse entre comillas e iniciarse con mayúscula: _Ya lo dijo Ortega y Gasset: «La claridad es la cortesía del filósofo»._

Y con respecto al guión, yo también lo habría escrito así.


----------



## Jellby

Nasasu said:


> ¿es correcto también el hecho de no haber incluido el guión largo de cierre?



El "guion largo" se llama "raya".

Cuando se usa para encerrar incisos, a modo de paréntesis, hay que incluir la raya de cierre aunque termine la oración o el párrafo: "La raya de cierre en los incisos no se suprime aunque detrás de ella deba aparecer un punto o cualquier otro signo de puntuación".

En la escritura de diálogos, cuando la raya se usa para acotar las intervenciones del narrador dentro de las de los personajes, se omite la raya al final del párrafo: "No se escribe raya de cierre si tras el comentario del narrador no sigue hablando inmediatamente el personaje".


----------



## MoonLight_lights

¡Hola!

Tengo una pequeña duda, pero como es para un test, necesito saber si es correcto poner mayúscula en este caso, después de los dos puntos (es un título)

Literati: ¡*e*l juego del momento!

Literati: ¡*E*l juego del momento!

Mil gracias.


----------



## flljob

3.3. Después de los dos puntos, debe comenzarse el texto con inicial mayúscula en los casos siguientes (→ dos puntos, 1.3, 1.4 y 1.6):

a) Tras los dos puntos que siguen a la fórmula de encabezamiento o saludo de una carta: Muy señor mío: / Le agradeceré...

b) Tras los dos puntos que siguen al verbo fundamental de un documento jurídico-administrativo: CERTIFICA: / Que D. José Álvarez García ha seguido el Curso de Técnicas Audiovisuales...

c) Tras los dos puntos que anuncian la reproducción de una cita o palabras textuales: Pedro dijo: «No volveré hasta las nueve».

Del DPD.


----------



## karliucho

Debe ir con mayúscula porque en este caso hay dos signos gramaticales antes de la palabra, tales como, los dos puntos y el signo de admiración.


----------



## Lexinauta

Al margen de lo que diga el DPD, en este caso prefiero la segunda:
'Literati: ¡*E*l juego del momento!'


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Ok, muchas gracias, Flljob, Toñotorreón, karliucho y Lexinauta  :-D


----------



## flljob

karliucho said:


> Debe ir con mayúscula porque en este caso hay dos signos gramaticales antes de la palabra, tales como, los dos puntos y el signo de admiración.



Yo creo que debe ir con minúscula.


----------



## Lexinauta

El DPD también dice:
*4.32.* En textos de carácter publicitario, propagandístico o similar, es frecuente la aparición de mayúsculas no justificadas desde el punto de vista ortográfico, así como el fenómeno inverso, esto es, la aparición de minúsculas donde las normas prescriben la mayúscula. Estos usos expresivos o estilísticos, cuya finalidad es llamar la atención del receptor para asegurar así la eficacia del mensaje, no deben extenderse, en ningún caso, a otro tipo de escritos.
_(Artículos temáticos, Mayúsculas)_


----------



## El Gaucho

He aquí un subtema que no figura en la explicación de la RAE. Ejemplo:

"Es un hecho bien establecido: L(l)os monjes franciscanos llegaron a las Américas en el siglo XVI por orden de la Corona. Cuando en España... [sigue una explicación histórica de varias oraciones]".

La duda es si la palabra inicial después de los dos puntos debe empezar con mayúscula o minúscula. En lo personal llegué a la conclusión de que la respuesta se relaciona más que todo con la intención del autor: S(s)i se considera que la frase que sigue a los dos puntos es una aclaración, comentario, etc perteneciente a la frase previa, entonces iría con minúscula. Si la oración posterior inicia todo un comentario extenso que pueda considerarse como independiente, entonces iría con mayúscula. ¿Es así?


----------



## torrebruno

Hola _El gaucho_:
Me alegro de verte por el foro otra vez...
Espera, espera, quiero decirlo de otra forma.

Hola_ El gaucho_: me alegro de verte por el foro otra vez...


En fín, no sé si pillas lo que he querido decirte.
Un saludo.

Edito: no quiero complicarte; si haces renglón aparte, empieza con mayúsculas, pero si sigues como si fuera punto y seguido, continúa con minúscula.


----------



## AbogadaMadrid

El Gaucho said:


> He aquí un subtema que no figura en la explicación de la RAE. Ejemplo:
> 
> "Es un hecho bien establecido: L(l)os monjes franciscanos llegaron a las Américas en el siglo XVI por orden de la Corona. Cuando en España... [sigue una explicación histórica de varias oraciones]".
> 
> La duda es si la palabra inicial después de los dos puntos debe empezar con mayúscula o minúscula. En lo personal llegué a la conclusión de que la respuesta se relaciona más que todo con la intención del autor: S(s)i se considera que la frase que sigue a los dos puntos es una aclaración, comentario, etc perteneciente a la frase previa, entonces iría con minúscula. Si la oración posterior inicia todo un comentario extenso que pueda considerarse como independiente, entonces iría con mayúscula. ¿Es así?


 
El Gaucho, yo también tengo la misma duda que tú. He consultado varias veces en el DPD, pero realmente creo que NO está contemplado el uso de mayúscula después de dos puntos incluso si se inicia otro comentario independiente o extenso. Sin embargo yo SÍ lo utilizo así porque creo que es mucho más claro. ¿Estaremos usando mal los dos puntos? (me refiero a que deba ponerse punto y no dos puntos si se inicia otro comentario independiente o extenso, aunque vaya referido a lo anterior).

Copio el DPD por si alguien nos puede aclarar algo más:

*dos puntos*. Signo de puntuación ) que representa una pausa mayor que la de la coma y menor que la del punto. Detienen el discurso para llamar la atención sobre lo que sigue, que siempre está en estrecha relación con el texto precedente. Se escriben pegados a la palabra o el signo que los antecede, y separados por un espacio de la palabra o el signo que los sigue.
*1.* *Usos lingüísticos*
*1.1.* Preceden a una enumeración de carácter explicativo: _Ayer me compré dos libros: uno de Carlos Fuentes y otro de Cortázar._
*1.2. *Cuando, por interés, se anticipan los elementos de la enumeración, los dos puntos sirven para cerrarla y dar paso al concepto que los engloba: _Natural, sana y equilibrada: así debe ser una buena alimentación._
*1.3.* Preceden a la reproducción de citas o palabras textuales, que deben escribirse entre comillas e iniciarse con mayúscula (→ mayúsculas, 3.3c): _Ya lo dijo Ortega y Gasset: «La claridad es la cortesía del filósofo»._
*1.4.* Se emplean tras las fórmulas de saludo en el encabezamiento de cartas y documentos. En este caso, la palabra que sigue a los dos puntos, y que inicia el cuerpo de la carta, se escribe con inicial mayúscula y en renglón aparte (→ mayúsculas, 3.3a): _Muy señor mío: / Le agradeceré que en el plazo más breve posible... _Es costumbre anglosajona, que debe evitarse en español, utilizar la coma en lugar de los dos puntos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Querido amigo, / Te escribo esta carta para comunicarte..._
*1.5.* Sirven para separar una ejemplificación del resto de la oración: _De vez en cuando tiene algunos comportamientos inexplicables: hoy ha venido a la oficina en zapatillas._
*1.6.* En textos jurídicos y administrativos, como decretos, sentencias, bandos, edictos, certificados o instancias, se colocan después del verbo que presenta el objetivo fundamental del documento y que va escrito con todas sus letras en mayúscula (→ mayúsculas, 2.2d). La primera palabra que sigue a dicho verbo se escribe con inicial mayúscula y en párrafo aparte (→ mayúsculas, 3.3b): _CERTIFICA: / Que D. José Álvarez García ha seguido con aprovechamiento el Curso... _Solamente en este caso los dos puntos son compatibles con la conjunción subordinante _que_.
*1.7.* Sirven para marcar una pausa enfática tras locuciones de carácter introductorio como_ a saber, ahora bien, pues bien, esto es, dicho de otro modo, en otras palabras, más aún..., _y no precisan que la oración que los sigue se inicie con mayúscula: _Nunca me ha molestado colaborar. Dicho de otro modo: me gusta ayudar a los demás; ¿Recuerdas lo que te conté de Ramiro? Pues bien: ha vuelto a hacerlo. _En la mayoría de estos casos los dos puntos son sustituibles por la coma. La diferencia entre el uso de uno u otro signo está en que con la coma el énfasis desaparece y la expectación creada en el lector con respecto a lo que se va a decir es menor.
*1.8.* Se usan también para conectar oraciones relacionadas entre sí sin necesidad de emplear otro nexo. Son varias las relaciones que pueden expresar:
*a) *Causa-efecto: _Se ha quedado sin trabajo: no podrá ir de vacaciones este verano_.
*b) *Conclusión, consecuencia o resumen de la oración anterior: _El arbitraje fue injusto y se cometieron demasiados errores: al final se perdió el partido_. En este caso se usa también el punto y coma (→ punto y coma, 3b).
*c) *Verificación o explicación de la oración anterior, que suele tener un sentido más general: _La paella es un plato muy completo y nutritivo: tiene la fécula del arroz, las proteínas de sus carnes y pescados, y la fibra de sus verduras_. En este caso se usa también el punto y coma (→ punto y coma, 3b).
*1.9.* En títulos y epígrafes es frecuente su uso para separar el concepto general del aspecto parcial del que va a tratarse: _La literatura medieval: estudio comparativo de los principales motivos recurrentes_.
*1.10.* Separan los epígrafes internos de un libro del texto que los sigue, cuando este comienza en la misma línea: _La Revolución__ industrial: Su origen hay que situarlo en Gran Bretaña, alrededor de 1780, cuando..._ Para ello se usa también la raya precedida de un punto (→ raya, 2.8a).
*1.11.* Es incorrecto escribir dos puntos entre una preposición y el sustantivo o sustantivos que esta introduce: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_En la reunión había representantes de: Bélgica, Holanda y Luxemburgo; _



_La obra estuvo coordinada por: Antonio Sánchez._
*2.* *Usos no lingüísticos*
*2.1.* Se emplean para separar las horas de los minutos en la expresión de la hora. No debe dejarse espacio de separación entre los dos puntos y las cifras colindantes: _15:30 h _(para esto se usa también el punto; → punto, 4.1).
*2.2.* Indican división en expresiones matemáticas. En este caso, se escriben con espacio de separación respecto de las cifras colindantes: _8 : 2 = 4_. En este uso alternan con la barra (→ barra, 1i) y con el símbolo ÷.


----------



## El Gaucho

Gracias, amigos.



AbogadaMadrid said:


> El Gaucho, [...]


----------



## cacarulo

AbogadaMadrid said:


> El Gaucho, yo también tengo la misma duda que tú. He consultado varias veces en el DPD, pero realmente creo que NO está contemplado el uso de mayúscula después de dos puntos incluso si se inicia otro comentario independiente o extenso. Sin embargo yo SÍ lo utilizo así porque creo que es mucho más claro. ¿Estaremos usando mal los dos puntos? (me refiero a que deba ponerse punto y no dos puntos si se inicia otro comentario independiente o extenso, aunque vaya referido a lo anterior).


Pues creo que sí, que ese uso es incorrecto.
Digamos, si ponés mayúscula después de los dos puntos, ¿por qué no ponerla también después del punto y coma?
Si creés que una mayúscula ayuda a la claridad, es posible; pero en ese caso considero que deberías poner un punto.
Si creés que una mayúscula ayuda a la claridad, es posible. Pero en ese caso considero que deberías poner un punto.


----------



## KristallNacht

Después de los dos puntos, no se empieza en mayúscula. Después del punto y coma si se puede empezar en mayúscula, pero depende del contexto.


----------



## torrebruno

No sé por qué decís eso.
En la norma que se ha puesto dice:


> 1.4. Se emplean tras las fórmulas de saludo en el encabezamiento de cartas y documentos. En este caso, la palabra que sigue a los dos puntos, y que inicia el cuerpo de la carta, se escribe con inicial mayúscula y en renglón aparte


Y observad que la propia norma está escrita con montones de ejemplos que empiezan por mayúscula después de los dos puntos.


> ...carácter explicativo: _Ayer me compré dos libros: uno de Carlos Fuentes y otro de Cortázar._


 


> ...al concepto que los engloba: _Natural, sana y equilibrada: así debe ser una buena alimentación_





> ...se inicie con mayúscula: _Nunca me ha molestado colaborar_


Etc.


----------



## Bloodsun

torrebruno said:


> Y observad que la propia norma está escrita con montones de ejemplos que empiezan por mayúscula después de los dos puntos.



Exacto. En eso mismo me estaba yo fijando (deberían contemplar su propio uso en su Diccionario de Dudas, ¿no?).

KristallNatch: Creo que es al revés de lo que decís: después de punto y coma va siempre minúscula (a menos que continúe un nombre propio o algo así), pero después de los dos puntos puede ir con minúscula o con mayúscula, según el caso.


Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

En esos ejemplos que ponen con inicial mayúscula la cursiva indica que se trata de frases completas en sí mismas, no una continuación de la frase antes de los dos puntos.


----------



## AbogadaMadrid

Jonno said:


> En esos ejemplos que ponen con inicial mayúscula la cursiva indica que se trata de frases completas en sí mismas, no una continuación de la frase antes de los dos puntos.


 
Sí, de hecho, ese uso está recogido en este punto:

*1.3.* Preceden a la reproducción de citas o palabras textuales, que deben escribirse entre comillas e iniciarse con mayúscula (→ mayúsculas, 3.3c): _Ya lo dijo Ortega y Gasset: «La claridad es la cortesía del filósofo»._

Entre comillas o en cursiva.

Volviendo a la cuestión inicial, creo que no debe usarse mayúscula después de dos puntos en el sentido por el que pregunta El Gaucho, aunque -como he dicho- yo lo hago cuando considero que es más claro o expresa mejor lo que quiero decir.


----------



## PEF

Hola. Una pregunta sobre las mayúsculas después de los dos puntos... Después de palabras como Nota, Advertencia, Respuesta... debemos poner mayúsculas, no?

Gracias!


----------



## Pinairun

PEF said:


> Hola. Una pregunta sobre las mayúsculas después de los dos puntos... Después de palabras como Nota, Advertencia, Respuesta... debemos poner mayúsculas, no?
> 
> Gracias!



Sí.


----------



## canceriano22

Amigos, una ayuda, si yo quiero o hago referencia literal a lo que dijo alguien, después de los dos puntos, ¿cómo sería?

...y me dijo: "no estaba preparada".

o

...y me dijo: "No estaba preparada".

¿O es indiferente?, ¿o de qué dependería?, no sé, espero que lo esclarezcan en base a lo que dices las normas. Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Según el *DPD *http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=dos puntossí que tienes que empezar con mayúscula:



> *1.3.* Preceden a la reproducción de citas o palabras textuales, que deben escribirse entre comillas e iniciarse con mayúscula (→  mayúsculas, 3.3c): _Ya lo dijo Ortega y Gasset: «La claridad es la cortesía del filósofo»._


----------



## canceriano22

Víctor Pérez said:


> Según el *DPD *sí que tienes que empezar con mayúscula:



Gracias, hermano, mi duda era porque en algunos textos de literatura encontraba los inicios de ese tipo de casos con minúscula. Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_No estaba preparada._ es una frase.
Las frases empiezan con una mayúscula.
El punto final es parte de la frase, por lo tanto, "No estaba preparada*.*"


----------



## Serafín33

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> _No estaba preparada._ es una frase.
> Las frases empiezan con una mayúscula.


La recomendación de las Academias en el DPD no va del todo así, véanse los siguientes dos ejemplos donde los dos puntos preceden una frase con todo y verbo:


> _Natural, sana y equilibrada: así debe ser una buena alimentación._
> [...]
> _De vez en cuando tiene algunos comportamientos inexplicables: hoy ha venido a la oficina en zapatillas._


Fuente: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=dos puntos



> El punto final es parte de la frase, por lo tanto, "No estaba preparada*.*"


No, esto nunca ocurre. En español, el punto siempre va después de las comillas: _Ella me dijo: «No estaba preparada». _Si escribes el punto dentro de las comillas, no harías más que seguir las reglas de puntuación en inglés gringo  (por ejemplo, _she told me: "I wasn't prepared."_).


----------



## canceriano22

Neqitan said:


> La recomendación de las Academias en el DPD no va del todo así, véanse los siguientes dos ejemplos donde los dos puntos preceden una frase con todo y verbo:
> Fuente: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=dos puntos



Te agradezco tu respuesta que viene a cuento, aunque aclaro que específicamente pregunté por las frases que se entrecomillan. En lo que dices, mi pregunta sería de que dependería de que lleve o no mayúsculas después de dos puntos.



> No, esto nunca ocurre. En español, el punto siempre va después de las comillas: _Ella me dijo: «No estaba preparada». _Si escribes el punto dentro de las comillas, no harías más que seguir las reglas de puntuación en inglés gringo  (por ejemplo, _she told me: "I wasn't prepared."_).



En esto creo que tienes razón, los puntos siempre se colocan luego de las comillas. Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Neqitan said:


> La recomendación de las Academias en el DPD no va del todo así, véanse los siguientes dos ejemplos donde los dos puntos preceden una frase con todo y verbo:
> Fuente: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=dos puntos
> 
> Recomendación. OK.
> 
> No, esto nunca ocurre. En español, el punto siempre va después de las comillas: _Ella me dijo: «No estaba preparada». _Si escribes el punto dentro de las comillas, no harías más que seguir las reglas de puntuación en inglés gringo  (por ejemplo, _she told me: "I wasn't prepared."_).



Me estaté agringando.  Me parece _contra natura _no incluir el punto final dentro de la frase.

Y con _«No estaba preparada»,_ te estás afrancesando.  "No estaba preparada". más bien.


----------



## torrebruno

No es tu día, Juan:



> *comillas*. *1. *Signo ortográfico doble del cual se usan diferentes tipos en español: las comillas angulares, también llamadas latinas o españolas (« »), las inglesas (“ ”) y las simples (‘ ’)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

torrebruno said:


> No es tu día, Juan:



Jo, me voy a dormir, bajo protesta.


----------



## torrebruno

Venga, para levantarte algo la moral:



> comillas y punto 30/01/2006
> Tengo una duda que quisiera compartir con ustedes, a ver si me pueden ayudar: al cerrar comillas, el punto se puede poner: ¿antes o después de las comillas?; ¿es indiferente?
> 
> Según la RAE, debe colocarse después, pero en la practica tipográfica tradicional española se coloca antes si las comillas se abren al comienzo de un párrafo o tras punto, y después si se abren tras coma, dos puntos, punto y coma, en medio de la oración, etc. Por ejemplo: «aquí va detrás». «Aquí va delante.»



Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

torrebruno said:


> Venga, para levantarte algo la moral:



Algo me lo has levantado, ya. Gracias.


----------



## TransmitionForMexico

¿Cuando en un texto se escribe un signo de dos puntos ) se continúa escribiendo con mayúsculas o minúsculas?


----------



## crujesono

Según casos... Para citas, cartas y documentos judiciales mayúscula, para consecuencias, listas, ect minúscula.
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=dos%20puntos
En el enlace te lo explica todo.


----------



## TransmitionForMexico

crujesono said:


> Según casos... Para citas, cartas y documentos judiciales mayúscula, para consecuencias, listas, ect minúscula.
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=dos%20puntos
> En el enlace te lo explica todo.



Muchísimas gracias, me sirvió mucho el enlace.


----------



## Programático

Hola a todos. Descubrí un blog de un licenciado en Filología Hispánica que amplía los casos en los que se recomienda usar mayúsculas tras los dos puntos: http://blog.lengua-e.com/2009/mayuscula-despues-de-dos-puntos/


----------



## Programático

¿Y si no utilizo palabras como 'nota', 'advertencia' o 'respuesta', pero arranco una oración con la expresión 'mejor dicho', que culmina con la/s palabras a la que se refiere esa expresión, y encima estas últimas forman parte de una locución o fórmula? Por ejemplo:

1) Mejor dicho: Habemus papam.
2) Mejor dicho: "Habemus papam".
3) Mejor dicho: habemus papam.


----------



## Programático

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos. Sé que hay otros hilos con respecto a este asunto, y también sé que el DPD expone casos en los que su uso exige o no mayúscula después de los dos puntos; pero encontré una página en la que un profesor universitario amplía el número de casos en el que se sugiere el uso de mayúscula luego de los dos puntos: http://blog.lengua-e.com/2009/mayuscula-despues-de-dos-puntos/.
Y leer eso me generó dudas respecto de la siguiente formulación: 

 "Pienso en lo siguiente: Por más que el lenguaje sea el producto de la selección natural, no deja de ser..."

Ese 'por', ¿debería ir con mayúscula o con minúscula?, ¿se puede tomar el "pienso en lo siguiente" como equivalente 'nota', 'advertencia', 'atención', etc.? Todo lo que sigue a la fórmula "pienso en lo siguiente" parece tener cierta autonomía, y a los dos puntos se los podría tomar como análogos a punto y seguido.  

Muchas gracias.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que la ortodoxia exige mayúscula después de dos puntos, por lo que concluyo que o bien utilizamos mal los dos puntos o, en ocasiones, a todos nos parece que la regla es demasiado estricta.
Será mejor que esperes otras opiniones


----------



## cacarulo

No me parece correcto el uso de los dos puntos.
De hecho, no se usa mayúsculas después de los dos puntos, salvo cuando sigue al encabezamiento de una carta o un documento, o en una cita textual (y en este caso hay que usar comillas), y casos similares.

Siguiendo el enlace, veo que el autor cita la _Ortografía _de 2010. De todos modos, no veo allí un caso similar al que planteás vos.

Por cierto, según el DPD, los dos puntos "detienen el discurso para llamar la atención sobre lo que sigue, que siempre está en estrecha relación con el texto precedente".


----------



## Programático

No me parece correcto el uso de los dos puntos.
De hecho, no se usa mayúsculas después de los dos puntos, salvo cuando sigue al encabezamiento de una carta o un documento, o en una cita textual (y en este caso hay que usar comillas), y casos similares.

Siguiendo el enlace, veo que el autor cita la _Ortografía _de 2010. De todos modos, no veo allí un caso similar al que planteás vos.

Por cierto, según el DPD, los dos puntos "detienen el discurso para llamar la atención sobre lo que sigue, que siempre está en estrecha relación con el texto precedente".


 De acuerdo, caraculo, pero observá que en mis preguntas hago referencia a la posibilidad de que "pienso en lo siguiente" pueda tomarse como equivalente a 'nota', 'advertencia', etc. Que sería uno de los casos que proponen en el enlace como válido.
 Por otro lado, si te fijás en cada ejemplo que ofrece el DPD, se arranca con mayúscula. Otra situación que podrïa tomarse como modelo de "pienso en lo siguiente". Aclaro que luego de esa introducción se hace un desarrollo extenso, que para mí tendría autonomía sintáctica respecto de ella.
 Por último, he visto en algunos textos un uso similar al que propongo (sé que esto no pueden tomarlo como válido porque no hago una cita expresa de la fuente, pero al menos quería exponerlo).
 Así que, si bien aradezco enormemente el esfuerzo que se pone al relizar estos intercmbios, debo decir que sigo sin encontrar una respuesta satisfactoria sobre esta cuestión.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Neo1961

Según las reglas ortográficas, lo correcto sería: Mejor dicho: "habemus papam". Porque los latinismos deben escribirse entre comillas o empleando letra cursiva y además en minúscula. 
Saludos.


----------



## Programático

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Programático

torrebruno said:


> No sé por qué decís eso.
> En la norma que se ha puesto dice:
> 
> Y observad que la propia norma está escrita con montones de ejemplos que empiezan por mayúscula después de los dos puntos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etc.



Tuve exactamente la misma duda. Pero esto no queda esclarecido ni está contemplado en ninguno de los casos que detalla el DPD para los dos puntos.


----------



## Programático

Transcribo un fragmento de una nota al pie de página del volumen 3 de _Obras completas _(Sigmund Freud; Amorrortu; pág. 173):

_Esto se esclareció de la siguiente manera: Años antes había ocurrido_ [...] _Después, cuando este recuerdo fue depertado por una vivencia reciente, se anunció a la conciencia a través de la compulsión al ceremonial descrito, cuyo sentido era fácil de colegir y fue establecido en detalle por el psicoanálisis: Sillas delante de la cama, y esta arrimada a la pared...
_
Por otro lado, debido a este mismo asunto, pero a raíz de un escrito propio, he enviado una consulta a la RAE, que me respondió lo siguiente:

_Tengo dudas respecto del uso de mayúsculas luego de los dos puntos, cuando lo que sigue puede considerarse como unidad sintáctica autónoma en relación con la introducción que precede a los dos puntos. Ya que, así como en algunos casos estos tienen un empleo análogo a la coma, sospecho que puede hacerse un uso similar al del punto y seguido, en virtud del grado de independencia que exista entre los nexos. Me remito a un ejemplo:

"Pienso en lo siguiente: P/por más que el lenguaje sea el producto de la selección natural, no deja de ser un producto "mestizo". Podrá haber un módulo gramatical moldeado por la selección (de hecho, experimentos realizados con lactantes, por medio de imaginología médica, demostraron que hay actividad en el área de Broca cuando estos escuchan lenguaje, y no la hay cuando escuchan sonidos que no se corresponden con lenguaje), pero está vacío de contenido, y es precisamente ese contenido el que debe consensuarse para que exista comunicación".
_
_En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:__
En el caso objeto de su interés, la oración que sigue a los dos puntos debe ir con minúscula inicial. No sería asimilable al caso consignado en la última edición de la Ortografía de la lengua española (RAE y ASALE, 2010; versión básica [2012], pág. 115) al que usted hacía referencia, así como tampoco a aquel en que una unidad con independencia de sentido se expresa en uno o más párrafos independientes precedidos de expresiones anunciativas como a continuación osiguiente(s).
En el primero de los casos, las etiquetas «advertencia», «nota» o «ejemplo» se consideran fórmulas fijas, de algún modo pertenecientes a otro nivel textual, ajeno a lo que se indica tras los dos puntos. El segundo caso se ve condicionado por la existencia de uno o varios párrafos *aparte* tras los dos puntos. Cabría considerar, además, que el pensamiento al que se alude se condensa en la primera frase; las siguientes serían comentarios o razonamientos derivados de ella._


Reciba un cordial saludo. [Departamento de «Español al día»Real Academia Española]

Con estos hechos uno no puede más que llegar a la siguiente conclusión: o bien el error del uso de mayúsculas tras los dos puntos se extiende a determinados sectores del universo literario, o bien la regla sobre su uso es más bien ambigua o poco clara (quisiera insistir en la observación de los propios ejemplos del DPD, en los que a continuación de los dos puntos se sigue con mayúscula).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lexinauta

Programático said:


> _Esto se esclareció de la siguiente manera: Años antes había ocurrido_ [...] _Después, cuando este recuerdo fue depertado por una vivencia reciente, se anunció a la conciencia a través de la compulsión al ceremonial descrito, cuyo sentido era fácil de colegir y fue establecido en detalle por el psicoanálisis: Sillas delante de la cama, y esta arrimada a la pared...
> _Para mí, este párrafo está mal escrito.
> 
> ...o bien la regla sobre su uso es más bien ambigua o poco clara (quisiera insistir en la observación de los propios ejemplos del DPD en los que tras de los dos puntos se sigue con mayúscula).
> Esto ya lo dejó aclarado Jonno en el # 9.


----------



## Programático

Programático said:


> "... un profesor universitario amplía el número de casos en el que se sugiere el uso de mayúscula..."​



Creo que debería haber escrito _"amplía el número de casos en los que se sugiere el uso de mayúscula"​.  _


----------



## Programático

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Creo que la ortodoxia exige mayúscula después de dos puntos, por lo que concluyo que o bien utilizamos mal los dos puntos o, en ocasiones, a todos nos parece que la regla es demasiado estricta.
> Será mejor que esperes otras opiniones



¿Habrás querido decir "minúscula"?


----------



## Programático

En otra consulta hecha a la RAE sobre el uso que su propio diccionario hacía de esta regla, les hago notar que, en virtud de una aplicación normativa del uso correcto de los dos puntos, detallado en los casos enumerados en el DPD, ellos cometían una transgresión en algunas de sus definiciones lexicológicas. Por ejemplo: _Facticio, cia. 2.adj. Dicho de un libro o volumen: Que recoge libros o impresos diversos​._ (RAE). Y esta fue su respuesta:

_Es bien conocido que la lengua utilizada en determinados campos del conocimiento puede contar con convenciones propias que suponen una cierta *desviación* respecto al uso de la lengua estándar.__ 
_
_    Así, cada diccionario o glosario establece sus propias convenciones lexicográficas, esto es: el formato con el que deben aparecer sus lemas (minúscula o mayúsculas, negrita o redonda...), la puntuación que separa los elementos, si la definición debe comenzar con mayúsculas o no (es habitual que comience con mayúsculas, pero no preceptivo), si se incluye o no una abreviatura que marque la categoría gramatical de la entrada... 

    El uso de mayúscula tras dos puntos en las definiciones del _Diccionario_ académico responde a una de estas convenciones: tras los dos puntos que cierran el contorno ('conjunto de los elementos de la definición que informan sobre el contexto habitual del vocablo definido, en oposición a los elementos que informan sobre su contenido'), se marca el inicio de la propia definición con mayúscula._



_    Reciba un cordial saludo._


[Departamento de «Español al día»

Real Academia Española]


----------



## fer172

Hola! Siempre he escrito con minúscula después de 2 puntos, pero ahora que lo necesito para un texto importante me gustaría saber la forma correcta
Mil gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Peterdg

Sí, con minúscula.


----------



## fer172

Gracias Peter


----------



## Maximino

El DPD señala que existen tres casos en los cuales después de los dos puntos se debe iniciar con mayúscula:




> *.3. *Después de los dos puntos, debe comenzarse el texto con inicial mayúscula en los casos siguientes (→ dos puntos, 1.3, 1.4 y 1.6):
> 
> a) Tras los dos puntos que siguen a la fórmula de encabezamiento o saludo de una carta: Muy señor mío: / Le agradeceré... Asimismo, tras los dos puntos que siguen al verbo fundamental de un documento jurídico-administrativo: _CERTIFICA: / Que D. José Álvarez García ha seguido el Curso de Técnicas Audiovisuales..._
> 
> 
> b) Tras los dos puntos que siguen al verbo fundamental de un documento jurídico-administrativo: CERTIFICA: / Que D. José Álvarez García ha seguido el Curso de Técnicas Audiovisuales...
> 
> c) Tras los dos puntos que anuncian la reproducción de una cita o palabras textuales: Pedro dijo: «No volveré hasta las nueve».





Saludos


----------



## fer172

Gracias a todo el foro y graciasa ti, Maximino, por la minuciosidad de tus respuestas.


----------



## ElFilósofo

En inglés, según entiendo yo, la primera letra de la palabra que sigue dos puntos puede ser en mayúscula o minúscula — depende del contexto. ¿Es igual en español, o es que hay que siempre usar una u otra, mayúscula o minúscula?


----------



## blasita

Hola, ElFilósofo:

Sí, también en español. Hay casos en los que se usa la inicial mayúscula o la minúscula tras este signo de puntuación. Si nos das un caso en concreto, podremos darte una respuesta más ajustada.

Un saludo.


----------



## Chez

In American Eng, a colon is followed by a capital letter. In British English it is not. As far as I know, they never vary within each version of English.


----------



## Spug

Chez said:


> In American Eng, a colon is followed by a capital letter. In British English it is not. As far as I know, they never vary within each version of English.



With respect to AE, this is incorrect.

While there has been a clear tendency in recent years in AE to always follow a colon with an uppercase initial letter, the practice is not universally accepted. For example, the _Chicago Manual of Style_, which is one of the most widely used style guides in the US, says this:

*"6.61 Lowercase or capital letter after a colon*

                When a colon is used within a sentence, as in the first two examples in 6.59, the first word following the colon is lowercased unless it is a proper name. When a colon introduces two or more sentences                   (as in the third example in 6.59), when it introduces a speech in dialogue or an extract (as in the examples in 6.63), or when it introduces a direct question, the first word following it is capitalized."

Here are the first two examples in section 6.59 that this quote refers to:

"The watch came with a choice of three bands: stainless steel, plastic, or leather.

                      They even relied on a chronological analogy: just as the Year II had overshadowed 1789, so the October Revolution had eclipsed                         that of February."


----------



## blasita

Hello, Spug. Thank you very much for the information. Un saludo.


----------



## Spug

Gracias, blasita, a la orden. Un abrazo.


----------



## Programático

Programático said:


> De acuerdo, caraculo,(...)



Perdón por rebautizarte, cacarulo.

Saludos


----------



## celia chch

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​
La traducción de la traductora:
Puedo deciros firmemente y solemnemente: *no* hay parte de la ira de Dios que pueda llevar a uno a la duda.

La editora la ha corregido:
Puedo deciros firmemente y solemnemente: *No* hay parte de la ira de Dios que pueda llevar a uno a la duda.

¿Cuál es correcta? ¿"No" o "no"?

Gracias y bendiciones.

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Corresponde la mayúscula.


----------



## cacarulo

Después de dos puntos, va minúscula, salvo casos muy específicos entre los que se cuenta este.


----------



## The Virgin

Hola.
Me gustaría saber si se puede poner una letra mayúscula tras los dos puntos que marcan un título principal. Mi pregunta se relaciona en especial con frases enteras que siguen a este título, sobre todo si estas frases comienzan con la misma palabra del título principal.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## pordiosero

* NUEVA PR**EGUNTA *


Hola a todos:

Me pueden sacar de dudas sobre si tras dos puntos se escribe mayúscula o minúscula en estos dos ejemplos:

La gran pregunta* es: ¿cómo* puede la placa mucoide, compuesta principalmente de mucinas y carente de células, volverse cancerosa?

Así que la pregunta lógica *es: ¿qué* causa el aumento de la proliferación celular?

[Del libro "Límpiate y Purifícate" de Richard Anderson]


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Yo las pondría con minúsculas. Como en ocasiones anteriores en este mismo hilo, el enlace al *DPD*.

Saludos


----------

